# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Toolbox resto

## PlatypusGardens

Have had this ute box for about 12 years and it's getting a bit worse for wear.
It's about 1240 wide and 340 deep, made from (I think) 2.5mm steel checkerplate.
The lid alone weighs about as much as one of those supercheap boxes of the same size 
The gas struts are slacking a bit but still have a bit of go in them.   
The ute was always parked on the rainy side of the house, so the piano hinge was almost completely rusted out.
It never leaked though.    
I think it was about $200 at the time    
A fair bit of rust along the back lip    
Replacing the whole length with 25x3mm angle     
New (recycled) hinges    
It also has about 20 holes in the bottom from being mounted on 3 different ute trays and a few were probably mis-drills....as well as a few in the sides from stuff being bolted to the inside, so some patching is on the cards, as well as a new sub-frame to keep it off the tray. 
Which probably means more holes in the tray....   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Ooh... from before Geelong started making stuff for Bunnings!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's frikkin solid.

----------


## cyclic

When you mount it back in the tray, pack it with some 25x25 gal box tube or similar so water can run under it without getting inside the box.
That is of course if you have not already done that before.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> When you mount it back in the tray, pack it with some 25x25 gal box tube or similar so water can run under it without getting inside the box.
> That is of course if you have not already done that before.

  Yes it used to sit on a frame and will do so again.   :Smilie:

----------

